# Some insect stuff



## doenoe (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are some pics of stuff i also found in the butterfly garden. And the last 3 pics are made in another part of the zoo.
#1 This mantis wasnt suposed to be in the butterfly exhibit, i think you can see the reason why (the butterfly got free btw)






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





There are some more threads i made with more shots of this day. Here are the links:

Butterflies *funky green*
Butterwings
Butterflies *funky lighting*
Butterflies *the regular shots*

I processed about 60 shots, but they arent all in these threads. For the rest of the pics you can go to www.daanschouwe.nl

Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## NateS (Jan 14, 2009)

All are great but I'm really loving 6 and 9.  Number 9 is absolutely incredible.  As a matter of fact....
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/1503440-post6.html


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 14, 2009)

i have never seen such unbelievable macro work. you are so talented (and lucky with that first shot) haha


----------



## Battou (Jan 14, 2009)

As always, nicely done.

I sent a link to this to some one I work with...

Her reply


> ahhah, I like the spider one the best, partly because I'm partial to them and I like how you can see the hairs and webbing and stuff


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 15, 2009)

no.1 is really beautiful

what are these things in no.4 and what is that other thing in no.5 ?!
 i've never seen things like this!


----------



## Binyamin! (Jan 15, 2009)

I couldn't look at the spider, arachnaphobic  I'm sure it was beautiful though lol. I love the first one though, nice shots


----------



## doenoe (Jan 16, 2009)

NateS said:


> All are great but I'm really loving 6 and 9.  Number 9 is absolutely incredible.  As a matter of fact....
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/1503440-post6.html


Thanks for the comment and thanks for the nomination 


Flower Child said:


> i have never seen such unbelievable macro work. you are so talented (and lucky with that first shot) haha


Well, thank you  And yes, i was really lucky with that first one. I didnt even notice the mantis at first. Was just thinking "Why is that butterfly acting so wierd" and then (after a minute or so) i noticed the mantis. It all made perfect sense then 


Battou said:


> As always, nicely done.
> 
> I sent a link to this to some one I work with...


Cheers


Al-Wazeer said:


> no.1 is really beautiful
> 
> what are these things in no.4 and what is that other thing in no.5 ?!
> i've never seen things like this!


Well, #4 are butterfly eggs. And #5 is the empty cocoon, the butterfly just came out and this is what was left over. Thanks for the reply 


Binyamin! said:


> I couldn't look at the spider, arachnaphobic  I'm sure it was beautiful though lol. I love the first one though, nice shots


There were like 10 of these spiders in that tank, and this was one of the smaller ones. I think the biggest was about 15cm, but it was to far away to take a good shot. But i dont think you mind that  Thanks for the comment


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 16, 2009)

Whoa. I like 3. And 4. And 5. 
And ... ach, you know: once more I love them all. Including the spider pic. I like spiders well enough.

Those butterfly eggs though are of a soft, mild, simple beauty of their own. Can't say I've EVER seen such thing before. 

You held the flash in your left hand and let it fire from there? With the left arm stretched out?


----------



## doenoe (Jan 17, 2009)

When im walking around in the exhibit, i have the camera in my right hand and the flash in the left. When im taking the pic im just moving the left hand around, so i get the lighting that i want. So sometimes stretched, sometimes crossing my righthand and sometimes from above, etc, etc. 
I always like the butterfly eggs. They are tiny (about 3mm across), but still got alot of detail in it. 
Thanks again for your reply Corinna


----------



## surfingfireman (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow.  I actually like these better then your AWESOME butterfly shots.  Mainly because personally I find these critters more interesting.  I love #2 and #6.  But what is #6?  It looks like those aliens in Men In Black that talk to Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones...


----------



## doenoe (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment 
Im not really sure what #6 was, some kind of stick-insect. It does kinda look like the MIB aliens. Here is a picture with almost the whole bug on it:


----------



## surfingfireman (Jan 22, 2009)

That is awesome.  Such vibrant colour which of course defeats the purpose of looking like a stick...


----------



## polymoog (Jan 23, 2009)

Wonderful shots, I particularly like 3 & 4


----------



## doenoe (Jan 28, 2009)

I think im going to the zoo again this weekend. This stick was walking around in the butterfly exhibit, but i also saw them in the Insectarium. So i can find the name then, ill let you know then 
Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## doenoe (Feb 14, 2009)

ok, i went too the zoo again and found out that its a _oreophoetes peruana_, or Peruvian Fern Insect. They mostly eat ferns and they have these colors because they are poisonous. The one in the pics is a female, the males have more red on them and are smaller.


----------

